# How often should you change oil on hybird?



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Is regular oil fine and how often? Is synthetic any better, last longer?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Synthetic is the way to go. Yes, it lasts longer.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Seriously, you're asking a bunch of rideshare drivers? The manufacturer of your car has the best info available. Try your owner's manual maintenance section. 

But yes, the above response is generally true for synthetic vs regular oil.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

68350 said:


> Seriously, you're asking a bunch of rideshare drivers? The manufacturer of your car has the best info available.


I'm one of those millenials that likes people on social media over big nasty books.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Synthetic oil change on my Prius every 10k.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Good answers so far. Is it safe enough to get hybrids done at the jiffy and quick lubes or manufacturer dealer better?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I actually use the dealer because I have a 5-year service contract with them. Nothing wrong with the oil changing chains for an oil change, but I don't personally care for them and I don't trust them.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Gtown Driver said:


> Good answers so far. Is it safe enough to get hybrids done at the jiffy and quick lubes or manufacturer dealer better?


Walmart put about 2 quarts of oil in my car that requires 5, the one and only oil change I had with them. 2 is better than 1 I suppose.


----------



## Risab1981 (Jul 21, 2016)

New cars take 0-w20, which is Synthetic by nature. You should change your oil every 5,000 miles.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm one of those millenials that likes people on social media over big nasty books.


Right.....
Because you'll never meet big nasty people on social media.


----------



## Working stiff 1976 (Nov 19, 2018)

i have a 2014 avalon hybrid, 2011 prius, 2007 prius and 2006 prius....all get 0w-20 and changed at 10,ooo miles


----------



## NWNJ (Feb 1, 2019)

Gtown Driver said:


> Good answers so far. Is it safe enough to get hybrids done at the jiffy and quick lubes or manufacturer dealer better?


Change it yourself. Cheaper than the dealer, marginally cheaper than a quick lube, and you know for a fact how much of what oil was put in and that the filter was changed.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Synthetic with best coupon every 10k, change cabin and engine air filter myself, you'll learn how to hook that glovebox arm on after you knock it off to reach the cabin filter.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

When the computer indicates less than 20% remaining life. Typically around 10k miles in mine.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Jufkii said:


> Walmart put about 2 quarts of oil in my car that requires 5, the one and only oil change I had with them. 2 is better than 1 I suppose.


ROFLMAO


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Go with a full-synthetic and a high quality oil filter. Your car is your money-maker. It’s cheap insurance.
Change every 10k miles. 
Also, keep in mind that since it’s a hybrid, not all of those 10k miles will be on the engine. 2k - 4K miles would be on the electric motor and the rest on the gas engine.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I have an 09 prius. I use a semi synthetic high mileage . I just cracked 200k. I change it every 5k. I have too add oil btwn changes cause it burns it?. Oh well


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gtown Driver said:


> Is regular oil fine and how often? Is synthetic any better, last longer?





Jufkii said:


> Walmart put about 2 quarts of oil in my car that requires 5, the one and only oil change I had with them. 2 is better than 1 I suppose.


Wal-Mart?


----------

